# Mondeo 240 Ecoboost - Anyone got one ?



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm starting to look around for a replacement for my old BMW 5 series and a mate down the pub suggested I consider this. The online reviews appear quite promising just wondered if anyone on DW owned or had driven one and prepared to offer comments good or bad. Particularly interested in quality of the autobox and real world mpg.

My original idea was to go for a BMW 320d but his idea seemed a little left field but one I'm prepared to consider. Not certain if the depreciation will make the Ford more expensive over say 3 years of ownership though. Forgot to add budget is about £18k so neither would be brand new.



TIA


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I been in a Smax with the same engine the ecoboost 240bhp, this one had the power shift gearbox, smooth power delivery and well refined, the gearbox was very good on that, smooth gear changes, but the only downfall juicy on fuel.

Been in a new Mondeo, but not in a 240 ecoboost engine, i went in diesel version, not bad cars, but something was lacking in their for me, i believe it was cabin did not feel to solid.

If i was you, i would go for the BMW anyday long, great cars to drive, and well built with great engines.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Used a few Titanium X 2.2 diesels and they are very nice cars, interiors are well screwed together, full of kit and generally nice places to be.

Spending £18k, you will probably get more for your money over a 320d or a newer Mondeo, it _might_ even be worth the same proportion as the BMW after 3 years but I imagine the 320d will be the easier sell as and when you are to move it on.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm also looking for something around £20k and test drove the 240PS Mondeo Sport at the weekend. The auto box is really quite nice actually, and the engine felt nice and powerful and the comfort level is very good. The computer said 34mpg which sounds good for a car that is presumably only taken on short journeys. We also took a BMW 325 for a drive, but for some reason we both definitely preferred the Mondeo. The interior is a lot nicer IMO.

Mercedes C 300 is next on the list to try as they seem to have done a great job on the styling in the facelift model.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> I'm also looking for something around £20k and test drove the 240PS Mondeo Sport at the weekend. The auto box is really quite nice actually, and the engine felt nice and powerful and the comfort level is very good. The computer said 34mpg which sounds good for a car that is presumably only taken on short journeys. We also took a BMW 325 for a drive, but for some reason we both definitely preferred the Mondeo. The interior is a lot nicer IMO.
> 
> Mercedes C 300 is next on the list to try as they seem to have done a great job on the styling in the facelift model.


Thanks for that - if you get time can you please let post your thoughts on the Merc


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I could point you in the direction of a very very nice Merc E500, 23k from new, very high spec and a fully approved used MB car - all for 20k - just 3 years old as well


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Surely you could get down to ford and get a top notch car for just over half your budget. With the plate change they will need to shift ''old'' stock.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Only trouble is the 240PS petrols are not as easy to come by as the 200PS diesels. I had to travel well out of the way to try one, but yeah, now is a good time to get haggling.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Take the Ford mondeo for a test drive, 240 bhp, its a turbo as well, should be the power shift model, see how it feels to yourself.

I last time i went in one, was a diesel, and that was when fords launched their new mondeo shape in 2008, maybe now they have revised the model, from 2008 to now should be improvements along the way.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I test drove a titanium x sport 2.2 dti on friday. I was really really impressed with the interior of the car, reallly felt like something special and very spacious. The boot is massive if like me your after something larger than a focus. The engine was strong and very responsive. Personally I'm after a petrol as I only do 9,000 a year so depending on insurance will be after the 1.6 ecoboost, 2.0 ecoboost 203ps or 2.0 ecoboost 240ps. I notice that the 2.0 ecoboosts only seem to come with powershift gearbox what is this like? Anything to lookout for or any known problems?


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> i believe it was cabin did not feel to solid.


I thought the same. I noticed just opening the door it felt really light. Interior is ok but not as pleasing as VW or Audi stuff.

I even thought the ride was surprisingly soft too. The Ford quickclear windscreen was brilliant though in frosty weather, 30 seconds and all the ice has completely gone.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

other halfs father just bought titanium x sport diesel, 26k retail price has all the toys and interior rather nice...

had 80 miles on the clock as a pre reg and he picked it up for £19k which was rather splendid i thought...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Just put down the deposit on a 2.2 TDCI today which has done 6000 miles. :thumb: Was so tempted to get the petrol, but this one had all the extras that I was after.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Just put down the deposit on a 2.2 TDCI today which has done 6000 miles. :thumb: Was so tempted to get the petrol, but this one had all the extras that I was after.


Glad to hear you got sorted :thumb:


----------

